# Can I run one train on a two train transformer and send it all 275 watts?



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a KW 275 Watt transformer running one train. Is it possible to give that one train the wattage from both sides? If yes, which terminals do I need to wire in to the track?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

What are you running to need all that power?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

A 6220 Bell Ringer that seems to need more power.
I'm not using the other side of the KW so I thought I try combining everything on one train and see if it makes a difference. Sort of an experiment.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to see that video....


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Wow!*

I didn't realize how serious this was. I didn't mean to start the end of the world with this experiment. It's only 275 watts!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you make the KW push out 275 Watts?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Allright, the 6220 does not need hat kind of power( the kw is 190w, zw 250/275). Sheygetz is overreacting, a little bit anyway! Back to basics, clean lube, wheels etc, you know the drill by now! Next, track, clean, check connections etc. I forget, do you have anything else running off the transformer, switches, lights, etc. Let's look for power drains, and check the transformer to see its putting out enough.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sjm9911 said:


> Sheygetz is overreacting, a little bit anyway!


Just a little...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a locomotive that needs routine servicing. Old lube needs to be cleaned out (usually gums up over time) and replaced, the motor commutator and brushes will more than likely need to be cleaned (I usually use a pencil eraser, some very very fine sandpaper and a dry clean rag to gently polish the commutator, just wipe the brushes on the rag or replace), and all the pickups and wheels could probably use a cleaning. I'm sure if you google how to service Lionel postwar locomotives you may find some tips if needed. 

A properly serviced locomotive with a single motor should have absolutely no problem running with 190 watts or even less.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*275 watts?*

My mistake, 190. I did find some loose track connections and that sped it up. It runs fast enough, but only on full speed. I'll do some maintenance on the track and engine and see if it improves. 
Thanks for the tips. I kind of knew all this but tend to get a bit lazy and look for the easy answers. Also, when I try to fix one thing I tend to break something else.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Also, when I try to fix one thing I tend to break something else.


Keeps you busy that way. 

First thing for you to do is clean all the track, pins and inside the rail where they insert and top of rails and make sure everything is nice and tight. Clean the lockon connectors too where it contacts the rail, clean the sides of the rail where the lockons make contact.
It all depends on the size of the layout you might need a few more lockons to carry the juice to far away rail.

Track 101,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track

Clean the wheels on the Locomotive and the rollers.
A complete service ( and cleanup) on the motor would be nice to do too.

It all helps.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, the KW or ZW will output the full available power to any of the track outputs, no need to try to parallel anything. However, I agree with the other posts, something is wrong if you need more power than you get from a KW or a ZW!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*I'll do it*

OK, I'm going to "detail" my layout as soon as I finish negotiations with my wife on how much "train time" I'm allowed.


----------

